# craftsman blower...



## bazzman (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah yeah.i know these poulan built craftsman blower topics have been beat to death! :freak: ..but here goes anyway...2005 model 25cc engine..has spark has bad compression(60psi)..also has badly scored piston..i bought it as a non-running unit thinking if it is this new there couldnt be "THAT" much wrong with it(hind sight is always 20/20!!??)...anyway what i was wanting to know is what parts(piston/jugs) from other units will interchange with this blowers engine parts?...meaning what could i possibly find on ebay that i could use the parts off to fix this?...will any piece of power equipment with a poulan 25cc engine fit the bill?...i know that weedeater brand and craftsman utilize the poulan engines...anyway any and all help/info. much appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The piston from almost any 25cc Poulan based motor will fit (except those that are used with the chromed cylinder). The cylinder from from almost any "same style" (as in "blower style")" Poulan based motor will work no matter what brand the sticker says.

Note: The Polan Pro series of blowers have chromed cylinders and can be used if you also use the piston for that chromed cylinder.


----------



## bazzman (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply hankster....another question...could you please give me the poulan cross reference numbers for the parts i would need to completely rebuild the top end for this blower(piston kit, cyl. kit, gasket kit..etc)?...craftsman 2005 model, 25cc...model#358.794960...also i take it this model did not have the chrome cyl. option?...would it be wise to upgrade to that while im at it for durability reasons?...ive tried to look up the numbers for the parts myself but keep getting conflicting results..i.e..this part number is discontinued cyl. kit 530071468 and replaced with 530012458...so will the last part number work with no issues and why would the first part number be discontinued?...please let me know something so i can order the right parts...thanks again!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The cylinder is part # 530071457 The piston is part # 530071833 For a couple of bucks more you can get a piston/rod assembly part # 530071785 These part numbers are from the Sears site and are the same part numbers we use. A lot of times parts are superseded beacuse there are changes or like parts will work so they combine part numbers to reduce the number of SKUs they have to carry.

You know, to tell the truth, I don't know for sure if the chromed cylinder is any better. We have been retrofitting some of these blowers with chromed cylinders but they haven't been out in the field long enough to know if it will be any better. My guess is they will but I don't think it will solve the "stuck ring" problem that can happen.

If the blower carb is adjusted properly and the correct fuel mix is used then there shouldn't be a problem. I don't know the part #s for the chomed cylinder/piston right off the top of my head but they are about 12 bucks more.


----------



## bazzman (Sep 28, 2006)

would you happen to know what model number of poulan pro blower has the chromed cyl.?...thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not off hand but I can get you the part number for the Chomed cylinder kit (includes both cylinder and piston) if you wait until Monday so I can get it from work.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

the part # for the new cyl/piston kit is 545006047


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Bassman;
I have a Poulan Pro 31cc SM132, it has the chrome cylinder. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Poluan Pro BVM200 LE chrome cylinder and matching piston numbers are:

Cylinder - 530012458 - $29.06
Piston - 530071476 - $22.15

That cost is about $17 less then the above Craftsman retrofit kit.


----------



## bazzman (Sep 28, 2006)

so is that part number for the piston the same as the cyl. or is that a typo!?...another thing whats up with the "type-1, type-2..etc" when you go look up part numbers?.. they list 2 or 3 different "type" blowers for the same model number?...also i was searching this message board and found an old thread where you gave the part number 530035560...zama carb tool i believe?...is this the tool you need to adjust the high/low screws for the zama carb?...thanks again!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Arrggggg.... that was a typo.... I've corrected it.

The different "types" are mid-model changes.... I believe the type 3 is the one with the chrome cylinder.

Depends in the carb. That is the part number for the adjustment needles that have serrations on the outside but you can no longer order that from Sears. 4 different adj. tools are now needed to cover all of the carbs that are now being used


----------



## bazzman (Sep 28, 2006)

sounds like its time to break out the ol' dremel with a thin cutting blade!...about how many turns do you start with on these high/low screws...i know this thing has to be running way lean...i would say thats why it scored the cyl. and piston in the first place.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Hankster. What carbs besides Zama need the special tools to adjust the carbs?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Walbro also use special tools.


----------

